
Packaging a CRUD Sqlite-Included PyQt5 App Using PyInstaller - osdotsystem
https://www.pythonmembers.club/2019/12/31/packaging-an-sqlite-db-included-crud-pyqt5-app-using-pyinstaller/
======
osdotsystem
How can this be better? Thanks for letting me know!

